# still need help with winter rabbit hunting



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ive gone out at sunrise, sunset, and around 3
I havent seen any rabbits- ive seen tracks and poop
I wait near a hole and i also walk around- wich is better?
I dont know what time their out i see poop and it feels pretty fresh in the afternoon
I think it would be the warmest part of the day wich was 1 today and i went out at 3 and saw tracks and poop
but wen i went out in the morning from 7 to 10 i sat at a hole and waited and nothing happened I need help to know when those lil rabbits come out- there is snow on the ground if that makes a difference and the holes are being used cuz there are tracks and dirt from that hole
I live in Pa


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

the rabbits in my area like night time the most. I would think first and last light


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

i was out this morning
do u think i should sit near holes or walk around i have a pellet gun not a shoty or anything


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

I missed one the other day and haven't seen any since. I never have had much luck with rabbits.


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

tht stinks
im still waiting for my 1st rabbit
ive gotten some squirrels
if anyone wants to c videos of me eating the squirrel and shooting it go to utube and type backyardhuntingpa


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

Think back ... wayyy back ... to the first hunting show you ever saw ...

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

"Be vewy vewy quiet when huntin wabbits"


----------



## blowgunner62 (Nov 23, 2008)

Saw another one today but didn't get a shot.


----------



## croyboy202 (Feb 8, 2010)

dang
i went out in fresh snow at noon and saw some tracks comn from a hole so I think ill sit and wait


----------

